
Linux Gaming Is on a Life-Support System Called Steam - bpierre
https://www.engadget.com/2019/02/19/linux-gaming-steam-valve-epic-games-store/
======
Epskampie
I think linux to valve is mostly leverage against microsoft should they ever
try to shut them out in any way. They made this quite clear at launch.
Microsoft was trying to launch the windows store back then, a move that looked
threatening. Of course by now we know how that worked out.

All this doesn’t mean it won’t benefit everyone in the long term, I for one
would like not having to dualboot anymore.

------
mastrsushi
Linux gaming hardly exists because Linux Desktop use hardly exists because
Linux hardware support is poor. There will always be an ever growing catalog
of classic PC games that will run on Linux. However, you will NEVER see a
healthy amount of triple A title games released on Linux the same way they do
in Xbox and Windows. This along with lack of performance due to said above
hardware support are the two biggest factors. According to W3 schools, 6.1% of
computers are running Linux
[https://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_os.asp](https://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_os.asp).
What this page lacks is any fraction of that 6.1% that make up actual desktop
users, let alone gamers. Graphics cards manufacturers and gaming companies
have little benefit in supporting Linux. The only benefit is desperately
raking the rewards of being that novelty game that runs on Linux, which likely
has a Windows counterpart anyway.

Even though I don't come off this way, I wish every program flawlessly ran on
Linux. I wish this wasn't even something to think about, but this is where
we're at. So if you're a serious gamer and want your hardware to perform to
its fullest then run Windows.

~~~
yellowapple
Linux performance ain't significantly worse than Windows (in fact, it's
usually significantly _better_ on pretty much every metric besides _maybe_ GPU
performance, and even that's dependent on the GPU vendor and driver/kernel
version).

Meanwhile, it's been years since I've had Linux hardware compatibility issues
on desktop PCs (laptops are another story, though recent Linuxen have for the
most part fixed that, too). Maybe that's just because I've been conditioned to
shop specifically for hardware that looks reasonably-Linux-compatible (and
tend to aim for business/enterprise-grade hardware when possible), but lately
I've found that pretty much everything Just Works™ (with the sole exception of
printers; things are better, but still not quite at the "my grandpa can buy a
random one from Best Buy and it'll work out-of-the-box" level I'd hope for).

The reason why Linux adoption is still low has squarely to do with the usual
chicken-and-egg problem of there being a lack of quality software for it. The
other reasons haven't been significantly relevant to most users for years now.

~~~
mastrsushi
[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=windows-...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=windows-
linux-pascal&num=7)

[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=win10-ub...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=win10-ubuntu-
gpufresh&num=5)

~~~
sli
> pretty much every metric besides _maybe_ GPU performance

Additionally, neither of those links contain any data whatsoever. They're
simply stating that their claim is true, then asking for money.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
If Steam is a life-support system then what is RetroArch?

~~~
mastrsushi
A graveyard

~~~
mastrsushi
Down voted, really? This place is slowly turning into Reddit

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
Agreed. It's a graveyard but one that is visited frequently.

